# Shimano XT Crank on 11 Speed SLX 7000 Drive Train



## TomBuchta (7 mo ago)

In the process of upgrading a Cannondale SE 3 which was a Deore M5100 11 speed. I've finished with going tubeless with Hunt Wide wheels (rekon/ikon) and a Rockshox Reba Fork. Next will be replacing the FSA crank and square taper BB. 

I really want to keep the 11 speed set up for now, but rather than the xt or slx 11 speed cranks and chainwheels I want to put on an M7100 or M8100. From what I've read the 12 speed chainwheels will work with the 11 speed chain/cassette but are there 11 speed chainwheels that I can put on the M7100/M8100? 

Any comments or suggestions are appreciated. Thanks


----------



## down0050 (Aug 4, 2014)

TomBuchta said:


> In the process of upgrading a Cannondale SE 3 which was a Deore M5100 11 speed. I've finished with going tubeless with Hunt Wide wheels (rekon/ikon) and a Rockshox Reba Fork. Next will be replacing the FSA crank and square taper BB.
> 
> I really want to keep the 11 speed set up for now, but rather than the xt or slx 11 speed cranks and chainwheels I want to put on an M7100 or M8100. From what I've read the 12 speed chainwheels will work with the 11 speed chain/cassette but are there 11 speed chainwheels that I can put on the M7100/M8100?
> 
> Any comments or suggestions are appreciated. Thanks


I used an M7100 SLX crank and XT 12 speed chainring (that already had 6000km on it with a 12 speed drivetrain) for an 11 speed drivetrain setup for 2 months and it maybe wasn't as completely locked in as using the correct chainring but it was definitely usable. I adjusted the derailleur clutch a little tighter to compensate and it worked well.


----------



## meschenbruch (Jan 15, 2017)

Yup works fine, I have an m900 crankset (so a blacked out m8100 crankset with an m9100 chainring) with the remaining drivetrain m8000. No problems.


----------



## Stewiewin (Dec 17, 2020)

TomBuchta said:


> In the process of upgrading a Cannondale SE 3 which was a Deore M5100 11 speed. I've finished with going tubeless with Hunt Wide wheels (rekon/ikon) and a Rockshox Reba Fork. Next will be replacing the FSA crank and square taper BB.
> 
> I really want to keep the 11 speed set up for now, but rather than the xt or slx 11 speed cranks and chainwheels I want to put on an M7100 or M8100. From what I've read the 12 speed chainwheels will work with the 11 speed chain/cassette but are there 11 speed chainwheels that I can put on the M7100/M8100?
> 
> Any comments or suggestions are appreciated. Thanks


think xtr BB is best value for money


----------



## TomBuchta (7 mo ago)

Thanks everyone, thats what I thought about 12speed chainwheel and 11 speed chain. My other question which may not even make sense is can you put an 11speed chainwheel on one of the so called 12 speed cranks slx or xt.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

TomBuchta said:


> In the process of upgrading a Cannondale SE 3 which was a Deore M5100 11 speed. I've finished with going tubeless with Hunt Wide wheels (rekon/ikon) and a Rockshox Reba Fork. Next will be replacing the FSA crank and square taper BB.
> 
> I really want to keep the 11 speed set up for now, but rather than the xt or slx 11 speed cranks and chainwheels I want to put on an M7100 or M8100. From what I've read the 12 speed chainwheels will work with the 11 speed chain/cassette but are there 11 speed chainwheels that I can put on the M7100/M8100?
> 
> Any comments or suggestions are appreciated. Thanks


Is this a Trail SE 3?

2021-Trail SE 3

Then it looks like a BSA 73mm bottom bracket with Boost spacing, so you can pick any crank that works with that.

I'd go for the slx since it's only 10g heavier than xt, and mount your chainring of choice from Wolf Tooth, Garbaruk, etc, etc.



https://www.bike24.com/p2411660.html



Edit: FWIW, I'm a fan of the Wolf Tooth Camo with bash ring... The 5 screws make it easy to swap chainrings

CAMO BashSpider for Shimano


----------

